# Glue question



## regazzoni77 (Dec 20, 2013)

Hi just starting out in this hobby. I am going to build a Tamiya Group 5 Capri. What is the best glue to use for kits like this?
Any help would be grateful.
Thanks


----------



## Zackattack007 (Dec 24, 2013)

I use tamiya glue, in the red tube. You can pick this up at any hobby store.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I have never seen Tamiya tube glue.

I do use Tamiya Extra Thin cement, which comes in a bottle with a green cap. It is EXCELLENT and is a good general purpose glue. I do use tube type glues some, but rarely. They are messy and slower drying.


----------



## Zackattack007 (Dec 24, 2013)

Sorry I meant testors glue in the red tube at any hobby store


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

djnick66 said:


> I have never seen Tamiya tube glue.
> 
> I do use Tamiya Extra Thin cement, which comes in a bottle with a green cap. It is EXCELLENT and is a good general purpose glue. I do use tube type glues some, but rarely. They are messy and slower drying.



I like Tenax 7R for doing fine detail gluing, only drawback is it evaporates kinda quick. Plus, the guy who makes apparently may give it up soon. I use Plastruct Plastic Weld for most larger styrene joins. Is the Tamiya Extra Thin really that good? I'll have to try it...


----------



## regazzoni77 (Dec 20, 2013)

*Thanks*

Thanks Guy's, ill give them a go:thumbsup:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I don't bother with Tenax or Plastic Weld etc any more I just use MEK (Methyl Ethyl Keytone) from the hardware store. It does the same thing and is an active ingredient in a lot of welder type glues anyway. WHy spend $4 on a tiny jar when you can get a quart for $9 at Wal Mart?

Tamiya Extra thin is not quite as fast (or harsh) and is a great general gluing product. I also really like Gunze Mr. Cement S Type (blue bottle) and Gunze Mr. Cement Limone (Lemon) which is supposedly less toxic (has citric acid in it). The stuff actually works very well.


----------

